# Dinner tonight



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Pictures available on phone but no clue how to post them. PM me a number and I will text them to you to post.

Wanted spaghetti tonight. Cooked a little over a pound of hamburger and drained all the grease. Dumped in a package of fresh sliced portabella mushrooms and a can of spaghetti sauce. Added garlic powder, onion powder, salt and pepper. Boiled some whole wheat spaghetti noodles, drained and added a little olive oil. Sauteed the portabella mushrooms in the sauce for a while until they were ready. Ate with garlic bread and a nice salad. Top the spaghetti with parmesian cheese.

Salad consisted of lettuce, tomatos, carrots, green peppers, ranch dressing and topped with mandarin oranges. 

Darin


----------

